# Sunterra pts expiring - reserve by 12/31 or stay by 12/31?



## ldodd (Dec 24, 2007)

I have 7500 pts that willexpire if not used by 12/31. I cna't find anywhere on their site that explains if "used" means you must reserve and stay at a resort by 12/31 or if you can reserve by 12/31 for a future stay.

If you know the answer, please advise me.

Thanks!


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 24, 2007)

Can you save these points for 2008?


----------



## JoeMid (Dec 24, 2007)

ldodd said:


> I have 7500 pts that willexpire if not used by 12/31. I cna't find anywhere on their site that explains if "used" means you must reserve and stay at a resort by 12/31 or if you can reserve by 12/31 for a future stay.
> 
> If you know the answer, please advise me.
> 
> Thanks!


I know the answer, but you won't like it.
You're past any savings deadline (last was 25% by 31Oct).
The only use for your 2007  7500 points is to book a 2007 reservation; that is any reservation that has check-in on/before 31Dec07 even if it extends past the new year.  Otherwise they are lost and gone forever dear Clementine.


----------

